# Anyone have any skein or eggs?



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Need some skein or eggs for a salmon trip on the 27th! Anyone have any salmon/steelhead eggs they want to get rid of or would offer up? you name the price! Thanks!


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

jiggineyes said:


> Need some skein or eggs for a salmon trip on the 27th! Anyone have any salmon/steelhead eggs they want to get rid of or would offer up? you name the price! Thanks!


Hopefully someone will offer them up for free. It is illegal to sell salmon eggs in MI without a bait dealers liscense. That being said just stop by the Manistee fish cleaning station on the way up and bum some from the big lake boats. 90% are thrown away anyways.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

I just might hit a port on the way up. ill be fishing the pm so manistee is another 45 minutes from there. Hopefully someone has some to get rid of.


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Not to steal the thread but, is their any reason or law that would prevent me from taking a skein from the dumpsters in Manistee?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

DogDoc said:


> Not to steal the thread but, is their any reason or law that would prevent me from taking a skein from the dumpsters in Manistee?


Short answer is no. Although I find it easier to just ask...LOL


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

quest32a said:


> Short answer is no. Although I find it easier to just ask...LOL


Thanks. I would ask but I've never been there when their have people using the fish cleaning station. Nobody to ask at 3:00 a.m.:lol:


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

I have plenty and would hook ya up but I'm in sw mich,sorry.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

DogDoc said:


> Not to steal the thread but, is their any reason or law that would prevent me from taking a skein from the dumpsters in Manistee?


Go to the fish cleaning station the fishermen that are cleaning salmon are most happy to let you have some.
Aaron


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the offer fish-on. I had 2 gallon zip locks that I lost to the power outages this spring. Hopefully someone in my area will have some!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have some eggs and skiens cured in borax if you want them?


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

The dumpster at Tippy is the worst smelling dumpster in the state, it can be smelt from the lower parking deck.


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

spincaster22 said:


> The dumpster at Tippy is the worst smelling dumpster in the state, it can be smelt from the lower parking deck.


Dumpsters..hell...did you happen to smell the makeshift bathrooms?? LMAO. A trip into the trees is much nicer!!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have some coho skein from 2 weeks ago. Uncured and froze. How much ya need? I am located in Waterford area
wint


----------



## jellybread (May 4, 2008)

jiggineyes said:


> Need some skein or eggs for a salmon trip on the 27th! Anyone have any salmon/steelhead eggs they want to get rid of or would offer up? you name the price! Thanks!


The DNR started a program with most bait shops - in order to ensure genetic diversity, they only take a small portion of the eggs from each of the brood stock fish.

They give the rest to bait shops for resale to fishermen (instead of throwing it in the dumpster). I am pretty sure that Gander Mountain participates in this program.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Are any of you folks concerned with the rules and regulations regarding VHS???


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

You mean this one KD?



> 7. A person shall not use or otherwise release Baitfish that are listed as Prohibited Fish Species, or Roe harvested from fish
> that are listed as Prohibited Fish Species, in any public waters of the State, _unless that person is fishing and those Baitfish
> or that Roe are attached to a hook._
> 
> ...


From the DNR Publication *Understanding VHS Rules* at:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/understandign_vhs_rules_238885_7.pdf

Straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

when I was up at Betise last weekend, the DNR guy did check people where they got their salmon egg from. and if you buy from the store (which in my opinion is VERY EXPENSIVE!!!), you'll get a slip/receipt proof that where that was coming from. 

so use it at your own risk. 

correct me if I am wrong, i am new at this, but people told me you supposed to kind of boiled the eggs (just a bit) before bag them for bait, am I right?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

wanderboy said:


> when I was up at Betise last weekend, the DNR guy did check people where they got their salmon egg from. and if you buy from the store (which in my opinion is VERY EXPENSIVE!!!), you'll get a slip/receipt proof that where that was coming from.
> 
> so use it at your own risk.
> 
> correct me if I am wrong, i am new at this, but people told me you supposed to kind of boiled the eggs (just a bit) before bag them for bait, am I right?


Sounds kinda fishy unless you preparing them for cure.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ninja said:


> Are any of you folks concerned with the rules and regulations regarding VHS???


I have read about the rules Ken but I skeptical that a virus can be actualy passed by using fish eggs.
If there is some truth then wouldnt humans be suseptible to getting the virus by handling the eggs?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I just get some eggs from West side fish, for fishing west side tribs, and some eggs from east side tribs for fishing east side tribs. I know guys who fish both sides, and can trade pretty easily, which saves on gas. Gotta get some Erie Steel for skein to fish in Ohio, though.


----------

